# Going to HHV in Dec .. getting to Costco without a car?



## TravelSFO (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, we're hating the fact that parking is $30/day and would like to do this trip without a car.  Has anyone made the trek from HHV to Costco without a car?  If so, how did you do it?

How much is a cab ride?

How about a bus ride?   Can we be expect a slow and uncomfortable trip?  I guess that really limits what we can buy!

Oh -- and we are going as a group of 3 families with young children.  I suppose one group could stay at HHV and watch the kids while another group (ladies) can head to Costco to do the shopping.

Thanks.


----------



## sparkysparky (Nov 5, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know where Costco is in relation to the HHV.  However, there are trolleys that go all over the place in Honolulu.  There is a station at HHV and the cost is around $2/person.  Maybe it goes to Costco or at least near there.  HTH.


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 5, 2008)

How about Walmart or Sam's?  They are very easy to reach from HHV.

nonutrix


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 5, 2008)

It appears that bus routes 19 and 20 will take you from Kalia Rd. in front of HHV to within a short distance of the Costco at 525 Alakawa Street.  However, about one third into the trip you'll pass Sam's/Walmart.

Go to thebus.org for more info.

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## DEROS (Nov 5, 2008)

*This is what I did.*

Costco is somewhat far from HHV location to take the bus.  Taxi is very expensive.  Abouit $30-$40 for 10 miles.  This is the approx. cost to get a taxi from the HNL airport to HHV, which is about 10miles.  Bus is cheaper $2.00.  However, I couldn't tell you which bus line to take.

This is what I did:

Rent a car for 3 day and do your shopping.  Also since you have the car, drive around the island.  Take in the night show at the Polynesian Culture Center (northern part of Ohua).  

For parking (I am in the military so I had an advantage) The parking structure across of HHV is sometimes open to the public.  (It is run by MWR that supports the military).  The cost is $4.00 first hr / $2.50 each additional with a max of $36 (non-miliatry).  If you are military (Reserve, National Guard, Active, Retired) I think the max is $18.00 / day).  Lately I have not seen the sign stating "No Hilton Guest allowed today".

The military parking structure does have a 3 day pass for $48 non-military or $24 military.

Hope this helps


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Nov 5, 2008)

*Getting to Costco*

I think the suggestion to rent a car is a good one, since there are lots of places you'll want to see outside of Waikiki.  A bus really isn't a good idea, since you'd have so much to carry....and you'll be tired after your trip.  When are you coming to Hawaii?  Depending on schedules, I might be able to help you out.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it really up to $30 per day! Yikes 

I agree though that a rental car for the weekend or a few days is a good idea for shopping and to see other parts of the island.


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 5, 2008)

When did HHV parking go up to $30?  We were there in mid-July, when it was $22.  That would be a huge jump!

nonutrix


----------



## TravelSFO (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the suggestions.  I don't remember exactly how much it is but parking is probably still $22 per day .. it just seems like a lot to pay for the convenience of having a car.  We don't plan on doing much driving -- this will be a relaxation vacation.  

We may spring for a daily rental only when it is needed -- if that comes out to $50 or less per day.  

And, agreed --not sure how fun it will be to go on a big grocery shopping trip and have to do it by bus.

Does HHV have a grocery service?  Or, does a grocer near HHV provide this service?


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry I can't remember the bus number but I have taken the bus to Costco and back several times.  It's really not far by car (15 min.) but it's probably around 20-25min by bus.  

I usually rent a car for the latter half of my trip on Oahu so I don't have a car the first week.

This is what I'm going to do for my next trip.  I will take the bus to Costco.  Than I'll take Star Discount taxi from Costco back to HGVC.  Star charges a flat fee of $28 from the airport to HGVC so I sure it will be that or less from Costco.

http://www.startaxihawaii.com/

I have used Star for several year now to get from the airport and they're great.


----------



## linsj (Nov 6, 2008)

If you just want to grocery shop and are not committed to going to Costco, there's a grocery store at Ala Moana mall. I walk there, then take a taxi back since it's too hard to carry a lot of groceries on the shopping shuttle or bus. A taxi stand is right in front of the grocery store, and a taxi is about $10 with tip from there.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 7, 2008)

linsj said:


> If you just want to grocery shop and are not committed to going to Costco, there's a grocery store at Ala Moana mall. I walk there, then take a taxi back since it's too hard to carry a lot of groceries on the shopping shuttle or bus. A taxi stand is right in front of the grocery store, and a taxi is about $10 with tip from there.



We use to shop there all the time before Costco was built and before we had kids.  It's pretty easy to get to and we even use to walk back with our groceries.

But since you are 3 families with kids its very worth the effort to go to Costco.  Get everything you can from there and you'll save a lot.  Last trip I couldn't bring myself to by the 16 pack of butter for 7.00.  So I went to the local grocery store and brought a 4 pack of butter for 7.00.   

There is also a really good, large grocery store called Daiei.  It's a based out of Japan but carries all the things any grocery store in the US carries as well as in Japan.  The prices are very reasonable.  It's close to the Walmart but if you're willing to go to Daiei you may as well go to Costco.


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 10, 2008)

*Car for a day*

Just rent a car for the first day and stop on the way from the airport then use in for a couple days and turn it in.


----------



## Blues (Nov 11, 2008)

I just reserved at HHV, and talked to the HGVC rep about it.  Self-parking is currently $24/day.

-Bob


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with other, rent a car.

I think that there is a car rental agency right in the Hilton, (at least there used to be).  You can rent a car for the day, use the car, go to costco and then return to HGVC and upload and return the car. 

I might be cheaper than a cab, and easier than the bus, plus if you time it well you can also get a good days use out of the car.  Provided the daily rate is acceptable.


----------



## Blues (Nov 13, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I think that there is a car rental agency right in the Hilton, (at least there used to be).  You can rent a car for the day, use the car, go to costco and then return to HGVC and upload and return the car.
> 
> It might be cheaper than a cab, and easier than the bus, plus if you time it well you can also get a good days use out of the car.  Provided the daily rate is acceptable.



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=619222&postcount=6


----------



## jestme (Nov 13, 2008)

Blues is correct. Like everything at the HHV, car rentals there are expensive. However, there is a recent thread about car rental places near the HHV. 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83448


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Just booked a car via Priceline.com*

I was planning to take the bus to Costco and take a budget taxi back.  However, I did a bid on priceline and got a full-size for 27.00 a day, 70.02 total for two days at Alamo.

This works will since I was going to take a budget taxi from the airport to HHV plus the taxi from costco.

For the full last week on Oahu I still went with Costco Hertz.  I had heard that Alamo doesn't always have the cleanest cars.  I can live with that for 2 day but not a week.


----------



## Technosurfer (Nov 19, 2008)

Rent a car for 3 day and do your shopping. Also since you have the car, drive around the island. Take in the night show at the Polynesian Culture Center


----------



## TravelSFO (Nov 24, 2008)

*$268/week for compact car -- includes the parking fee..*

All, thank you so much for your input.  In the end, we have decided that we would like the convenience of having access to a car for the entire week and the price is not bad after getting a Hotwire special of $100 on a compact car for the entire week.... the rest ($168) of that total is the HHV parking fee.....


----------

